# Gladesmen owners only



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

Interested in a Gladesmen tell me what you think. This is for current and past owners only. Thanks for your help.


----------



## telltail (Mar 11, 2007)

Have you taken a test ride in one yet? Once you figure if it's for you, (or not), then ask specifics. Tight lines...


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

> Have you taken a test ride in one yet? Once you figure if it's for you, (or not), then ask specifics. Tight lines...


Not yet, gonna test ride next weekend. I have looked at them since they first started building them but never got to fish one. I was fishing with a friend who had a HB Glades Skiff and I loved that boat but it wasn't in my budget.


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

I just sold my gladesmen this week to move into another ECC boat. I already miss it..

The Gladesmen is a very specified skiff, it is a 2 man skiff for super skinny.

The old how tippy is it question is BS.. All that matter is how tippy YOU think it is.

The big water capability of the G-man is well over looked. Once you learn to really drive the boat you will be able to handle stuff you never thought you could.

Poling a gladesmen is requires no work. The boat is actually alote of fun to pole, it turns very easy and tracks beautifully. On a couple of occasions I would pole past kayakers hearing "He's poling faster than I can paddle!"

The Gladesmen might not be for everyone, but for what it was built to do it does it damn well.

-Chad

PS- A test ride is worth a million words


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

WOW!!!!!!!!

the gmen and the glades skiff are 2 totally different boats. both will get shallow but stability is night and day between the 2. 


I owned a gmen for quite a while and fished/ran it in quite a bit of different conditions. I seriously put it thru its paces and broke it. But fixed it also to keep fishin. I also fished a glades skiff too. I am not fan of ecc as you can see from this post. 

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1262838390

As you can see, I had serious quality issues which they will deny to the last end but I was the one that owned and fixed the boat. It fished great. But it doesn't pole well unless you are fishing 2 people. then it is ok. it does not pole faster than a kayak can paddle. That is a joke. If there is wind, forget it.

I fished mine off the bow any time I was by myself with a kayak paddle and it was very productive that way. The glades skiff was no problem by myself to poling from the platform.

The gmen will handle the chop better in terms of it being narrower vs. the wider glades skiff

Both get shallow. Take a test ride and put them thru the paces in which you will use them and then decide. There are a few more gmen available than glades skiffs so that might make your decision for you. Also look for some of these.

http://fortmyers.craigslist.org/lee/boa/1566688116.html


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

Bevis, I read your thread and saw you had some issues. I would rather have a used Glades Skiff but price is out of my current budget. I am settling but staying within my budget. My choices are G-man or LT-25 but really not feelin' the Gheenoe. I'm looking at used G-man vs "new" LT-25 and I still like the G-man better so far. The test is going to be on the water and see if I can fish it without falling in the water!! ;D


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

I love my Gladesmen. My 12 yo daughter loves it even more than me. But it's like any other boat you buy.  Dont test ride it. Test fish it. Use the boat as it was intended for a day. Not just riding down the river. I took my daughter with me to check it out since we fish together. She had NO problems with the stability. But this isn't a flats boat. It is a specialized craft. Only you can decide if it is for you. All I can say is to contact Kevin @ ECC or PM one of us to get a day out fishing.
There are some used ones on the market now for decent prices if you decide it's for you.


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

Try the g-man out and in a few hours you'll know if it's for you. As a designer of the boat it was built to "morph" a freighter canoe and a skiff...
Run like a skiff and function like a big canoe. Also know Beavis boat was built 4yrs ago and the stuff we're doing today vs. then is night and day. However, if you have a problem please know we will be there if it's new or used. If your looking hard at a hb glades skiff, know the caimen has the same style bottom width and that boat is better fit to compare with instead of the gladesmen.
p.s. if a yaker is in 1' of water he can't paddle but only scoot and use a paddle as a push pole and in those situations a skiff on push pole will SMOKE a yaker all day long...
I also poled alot by myself and always from the stern and it wasn't a problem for me. If your agile on your feet or surf/skate when younger the gman or a gheen nmz will do you fine.
my .2 and hope you find what your looking for!
good luck
kevin


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

> Try the g-man out and in a few hours you'll know if it's for you. As a designer of the boat it was built to "morph" a freighter canoe and a skiff...
> Run like a skiff and function like a big canoe. Also know Beavis boat was built 4yrs ago and the stuff we're doing today vs. then is night and day. However, if you have a problem please know we will be there if it's new or used. If your looking hard at a hb glades skiff, know the caimen has the same style bottom width and that boat is better fit to compare with instead of the gladesmen.
> p.s. if a yaker is in 1' of water he can't paddle but only scoot and use a paddle as a push pole and in those situations a skiff on push pole will SMOKE a yaker all  day long...
> I also poled alot by myself and always from the stern and it wasn't a problem for me. If your agile on your feet or surf/skate when younger the gman or a gheen nmz will do you fine.
> ...


Kevin, thanks for the input.  I'm going to be in the used market with my current budget, but may still be by to see you if the boat needs any TLC.     

Thanks, Maurice


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey Kevin, aren't you unveiling a new version of the gladesmen with-in the next month or something? That could have an impact on this guys new vs used gladesmen decision. Are going to keep the current model available and create a "Gladesmen XL" or completely replace the current version?


----------



## telltail (Mar 11, 2007)

Let us know what you think after the test ride. You have pretty much heard the good and bad--and even from the guys who design and builds them. Yes, the boats feel tippy, but one you get used to it, you can run all over them. The downside is when I bring my buddies who aren't used to it. Poling these skiffs are a blast if there is no, or little wind. When it does blow, you better adjust and move down wind where you want to go. Also, if you pole from the front by yourself, there is NO boat that gets skinnier. I go places just to see if I can. Where do you plan on fishing it?


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

I had fished many hours from the ECC gladesmen back in 2006. It's a great backcountry boat for what it designed for.

Yes... it's tippy but I can't tell you HOW tippy it is when I fished and walked around on the gladesmen. I had been standing on the front 6' casting deck all day long without falling off the skiff.

The gladesmen floats very shallow 2 to 3 inches draft and poles pretty good but not the best. I had been poled on the stern or front of the gladesmen with the downwind, up wind or 45 degree wind on average 10 MPH and it's allright. 

Sometimes it's pain in the ass to fight with the wind while poling.

If u want a good speed with a gladesmen then a 15hp is the best power for it and the electric tabs is a MUST HAVE! Because it's helps the ride becomes more stable when u running wide open throttle and rides hell a lot better then a gheenoe 15.4 NMZ or a classic.

Right now I have a gheenoe highsider and yes it's tippy but maybe less tippy.

I can't tell you what's the new version or improvement on the new gladesmen. It's up to kevin to spill the beans... :-X ;D


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

All I am going to say is----carbon fiber :


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

Well, I pulled the trigger on a very nice used Gladesmen yesterday!


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

Congrats!
Lets see the pics.


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

> Congrats!
> Lets see the pics.


Pics will be up soon!


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

Bring it out to the lagoon bash on the 20th.


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

> Bring it out to the lagoon bash on the 20th.


x2 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

Sounds like fun!!


----------



## Glock2710 (Jun 23, 2009)

Well.....where are the photos?  We are dying to see it!!! ;D


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

Gonna take a few this weekend from the Lagoon if the weather cooperates.    I'm sure a few people will know the boat.


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

Got out in a protected area of the lagoon after lunch today and poled over a few fish in 12" of water!! This boat is awesome!!!


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

> This boat is awesome!!!


SHHHHHHHH!
Geez, don't tell everyone.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2010)

> > This boat is awesome!!!
> 
> 
> SHHHHHHHH!
> Geez, don't tell everyone.



Wait till you see the "New G-men"! Space age.


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

> > > This boat is awesome!!!
> >
> >
> > SHHHHHHHH!
> ...


Yep, I may have to upgrade!!!


----------

